# Help for my daughter.



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Can I ask a ski question here? I know this is female specific so i thought i might get better results than on the snowriders forum. Thanks in advance. sj


----------



## mountainbuns (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Steve, Ask away, this is a great place for it! -Claire


----------

